# AMD Mobility Radeon HD7670 Driver?



## pwd (Dec 18, 2014)

Samsung NP355V5C (My file on http://pastebin.com [error upload, sorry]):

the output of dmesg


the output of pciconf -lvbce 


the output of devinfo -vr


the output of pkg info


xorg.conf file 
If run `kldload radeonkms` blackscreen and cursor
Sorry for bad English.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 18, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't believe that graphics chipset is supported under Xorg on FreeBSD yet. You would have to use vesa.

For a somewhat up to date list of supported/unsupported graphics chipsets please see this reference.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2014)

Do not manually load the kernel modules, the drivers will load them.

Also, enable vt(4) in /boot/loader.conf, or the screen will not be visible after X quits:

```
kern.vty=vt
```

That said, support for the HD7000 series is not complete.  Some of them work.  The first thing to try is rename or delete xorg.conf and run `startx` without it.


----------



## AndyUKG (Dec 22, 2014)

I'd have thought that in theory this should be supported as its a rebadged 6000 series GPU:

http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-HD-7670M.69483.0.html


----------



## Ordoban (Dec 23, 2014)

/usr/src/sys/dev/drm2/drm_pciids.h line 498:

```
{0x1002, 0x6721, CHIP_BARTS|RADEON_IS_MOBILITY|RADEON_NEW_MEMMAP, "Blackcomb [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]"},
```

/usr/src/sys/dev/drm2/drm_pciids.h line 901:

```
{0x1002, 0x9900, CHIP_ARUBA|RADEON_IS_MOBILITY|RADEON_NEW_MEMMAP|RADEON_IS_IGP, "Unknown device name"},
```

This show us the 6000 series have a chipset called "Barts", your card will use the driver for chipset "Aruba". If you are sure about your chipset is the same as in 6000er, you can try to change the chipset name in line 901. You should also try to remove the "RADEON_IS_IGP" tag. Remember: you must compile and install the kernel before your changes takes effect.

Edit:
In Xorg your chipset is listed as "Aruba" too. So i'am not sure about compatibility with 6000er.
I've seen you have no "Driver" setting in your xorg.conf. You should try to create a complete xorg.conf first.


```
Section "Device"
  Identifier  "Card0"
  BusID  "1:0:0"
  Driver  "radeon"
EndSection
```


----------

